# Televisor RCA no enciende



## el uruguayo (Ene 4, 2013)

buenas tardes a todos,soy nuevo en el foro y tambien nuevo en las reparaciones por tal motivo necesito ayuda de tecnicos de experiencia , tengo una t.v RCA modelo RAR2060M , esta tele cuando apreto power se enciende el led , pero queda parpadeando y la pantalla no abre , si carga alta tension en el chupete ya que cundo la desarmo tengo que descargarla, hace como un ruidito para querer arrancar pero nada , como si no pudiera abrir el rele, medi todas las resistencias y estan bien , medi los diodos rectificadores y estan bien , medi con capacheck los electroliticos y nada , en el colector del transistor de salida horizontal me marca 180v , lo cual me parece alto , no encuentro preset para bajar el voltage ni resistencia abierta , repase soldaduras frias ya que ayer de tanto insistir se prendio quedo la pantalla en azul el voltage del transistor de salida horizontal bajo a 147v , pero  lo apague y nunca mas prendio , si alguien me puede ayudar le voy a estar agradecido , gracias de antemano , EL URUGUAYO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2013)

¿ Filamento enciende ?

Fijate si no es el IK

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&safe=off&q=killer+en+circuito+de+tv&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.eWU&bpcl=40096503&biw=1024&bih=595&wrapid=tlif135735283989610&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=bZDnUMXcGoSk8gS4_oGwCA#um=1&hl=es&safe=off&tbo=d&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=enga%C3%B1ar++IK+de+tv&oq=enga%C3%B1ar++IK+de+tv&gs_l=img.3...78894.81374.2.81904.8.8.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c.1.DtlRPe2Hq9o&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.dmQ&fp=9a01f12784e7e60&bpcl=40096503&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 5, 2013)

hola perdon pero que es el Ik TENEME UN POQUITO DE PACIENCIA  estoy recien recibido el una escuela tecnica de avellaneda , y no tengo mucha experiencia en verdad recien llevo reparado 10 telvisores nada mas y este me esta matando por que no le encuentro el problema , la tension de +B no es elevada 180v , puede llegar a ser la PTC ? , gracias



ya esta mire el link que me dejastes ya entendi lo del IK me fijo y te comento un abrazo


----------



## ESKALENO (Ene 5, 2013)

Básicamente el problema del IK es que quita la imagen y apaga el televisor cuando un cátodo emite menos de lo que debería debido a agotamiento del tubo.
Eso podría ser si las tensiones de salida de la fuente fueran normales, pero  tú dices que salen 180V (la fuente corta para protegerse) y cuando arrancó medía 147V coincidiendo con el repaso de soldaduras...puede ser un condensador en mal estado que es lo que suele disparar las fuentes.
Si cuando enciendes le das al screen y ves la pantalla gris con las rayas de retorno (aunque sea un momento) quizás fuera el circuito IK y podrías trucarlo, sino, lo más seguro es que sea lo otro.
Los condensadores son muy traicioneros, quizás alguno en caliente te midió bien.
¿qué opinan?.



La PTC es para las bobinas desmagnetizadoras, si estuviera en corto saltaría el fusible, y si estuviera abierta saldrían manchas de colores por la pantalla.


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 5, 2013)

gracias ya varios me dijeron de los condensadores pero miden bien , igualmente por el costo que tienen voy a cambiarlos a todos e intentar , DOSMETROS , me preguntastes si los filamentos se encienden , no no enciende nada , si me pueden seguir ayudando con ideas se los voy agradecer , un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2013)

Si no encienden los filamentos , revisá el transistor de salida horizontal


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 5, 2013)

hola si ya lo revise y esta bueno , igual que el IC del vertical , tambien estan buenas  las resistencias y diodos , el flayback no puede ser verdad ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 6, 2013)

Habría que verificar los pulsos en la base del transistor horizontal , hace falta osciloscopio . . .


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 6, 2013)

no tengo osciloscopio , la verdad ya no se que medir , por que no dio indicios de falla , se apago una noche y no volvio a encender , sigo esperando y confiando en la experiencia de ustedes para poder salir del apuro , gracias


----------



## taul (Ene 9, 2013)

amigo uruguayo
retira el chupon de la pantalla, enciende la tv y con un desarmador prueba si tienes alta , es decir si acercas un  poco el desarmador al chupon deve de formarse un arco .
-tomale voltaje al +b del flyback 
-aisla la fuente de los demas y tomale voltaje al +b y voltajes auxiliares 
- trata de conseguir el diagrama para que puedas revisar los voltajes de la fuente , solicita a los colegas del foro si te pueden proporcionar el diagrama , yo no lo tengo 
luego me comentas para seguir ayudarte


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 9, 2013)

gracias si tengo alta tension , y le voltage de +B es de 184 v lo que me parece muy alto , y ya le pedi a los colegas el diagrama ya que yo tampoco lo tengo y no puedo saber en que tension trabaja todo el t.v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2013)

el uruguayo dijo:


> DOSMETROS , me preguntastes si los filamentos se encienden , *no no enciende nada* , si me pueden seguir ayudando con ideas se los voy agradecer , un abrazo


 
Volvé a mirar los filamentos del tubo pero con la habitación a oscuras !


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 10, 2013)

ya lo mire no enciende nada , lo que si descubri es un preset , cerca de la fuente , lo movi y la tension e +B bajo de 184v a 165v , pero tambien me bajo el voltage en los filamentos o sea en la grilla G2 ahora tengo 165v en todos lados es como si fuera la unica tension que entrega el flayback , supuestamente si vos medis tensiones la de +B y la de G2 no tienen que ser diferentes o estoy equivocado, otra mas te comento cambie por las dudas todos los electroliticos de la fuente y los cercanos al flayback y nada , toque los integrados por que me dijeron que un integrado estaba mal pero estaban todos frios lo que si estaba re caliente es la PTC , es normal que caliente ? GRACIAS


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 10, 2013)

GRACIAS , te hago una pregunta a ver si me podes ayudar , tengo este t.v que al encender el led titila hace ruido como si el rele no pudiera activarse y nunca enciende , si tiene alta tension en el chupete , la tension de +B es de 184v , y la tension de grilla tambien , le encontre un preset cerca de la fuente y la tension de ambos bajo a 165v , pero sigue igual no enciende , es evidente para mi que el t.v se esta protegiendo pero no encuentro el problema , cambie todos los electroliticos del flayback y la fuente , la PTC y el condensador de ceramica , medi todos los diodos rectificadores y zener y nada , puede ser el flayback , que mas puedo hacer ? GRACIAS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2013)

si es normal que caliente el PTC ,,, la tensión de filamento sale del flyback ,,
revisa el/la resistencia limitadora si la tuviera y revisa que el filamento este bueno,revisa que no aya soldaduras flojas en los cables y pistas que alimentan el filamento

PERO la tencion de la fuente es muy alta ¡¡¡¡¡
con carga tiene que tener 130 volt no 180 ¡¡¡¡
reemplaza todos los capacitores pequeños de la fuente y regula el preset a 125 / 130 volt
a prueba la tension de la fuente con una carga,usa una lampara de entre 60 wat a 100 wat



aqui te dejo la seccion de la fuente ,para que controles los valores,
es del chasis TX-91 de un tv GE pero es la misma fuente que usa tu tv el RCA  RAR-2060M


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 10, 2013)

regulando el preset lo minimo que puedo poner la tension es a 164v , y los capacitores los cambie a todos , para probar se usaba un cable en el catodo del transistor y el otro en el gnd del flayback , verdad ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 10, 2013)

si se usa una lampara de entre 60 a 100 wat ,quitando el transistor y colocando la lampara , o tambien poniendo la lampara en serie con el flyback ( hay tenes que cortar una pista)


----------



## taul (Ene 10, 2013)

amigo uruguayo
el colega el-rey-julien, te manda el diagrama de la fuente , ahora podras revisarle la fuente y tomarle voltajes , eso del ruido puede ser el chooper
revisa los transistores y los condensadores de lentejas
comenta como te fue


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 11, 2013)

gracias amigos por responder la verdad que me esta dando mucho trabajo debe ser tambien falta de experiencia ya que este es mi primer año como reparador recien me recivi en diciembre y no tengo tanta experiencia como ustedes quizas para un service experimentado sea una falla rapida de descubrir pero a mi ya me lleva 5 dias y no puedo sacarla es mas me desconcierta , ayer descubri que el filamenta G2 de la grilla cuando lo enciendo no tiene tension  pero cuando intenta arrancar tiene 365v despues vuelve a 0v otra vez el colector del transistor del horizontal tiene 165v cuando intenta arrancar  baja a 132v y despues vueve a los 165v , bueno sigo luchando y comentando , GRACIAS


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 11, 2013)

¿ Limpiaste el zócalo con alcohol ?

Quizás tiene mugre y te pone a masa al G2


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 11, 2013)

no ahora voy a probar , el zocalo puede probocar tanto daño a todo el t.v ?


----------



## elgriego (Ene 11, 2013)

Hola colega oriental,como estas,Hace la siguiente prueba ,desconecta la entrada de +b al flyback,o saca el tr de salida horizontal,cosa que el flyback ,no arranque,y en paralelo con el capacitor cp 34,47 Mf por 250v,conectale una lampara de 220v 60w,y decinos ,que tension aparece ,deberias medir ,si mal no recuerdo 145v,si hay mas de eso evidentemente,como sugirio su Alteza!!!EL Monarca Julien y otros colegas,  la fuente esta embalada,puede deberse a algun capacitor ,de los que forman parte de la misma,es decir los que estan del lado caliente, en proximidad del ci ta 2261,tambien verifica los zeners dp09 dp 11 etc,Bueno controla eso, asi vemos como te orientamos.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 13, 2013)

, bueno mis amigos , logre que encienda el problema lo causaba un condensador de poliester esos grandes que estan en la fuente , los cambie y barbaro , ahora tengo otro problema , se escucha perfecto pero la imagen se ve con lineas cruzadas la tele responde a todo pero no se ve se oye pero por mas que la pase de NTTC O PAL no se ve en sintonia cable  si la pongo en antea queda la pantalla en azul , realice la busqueda automatica y los busca perfectamente a los canales pero cuando termina vuelve a verse con las lineas no te deja ver ninguna imagen , pienso que debe tratarse de un capacitor electrolitico puede ser ? si me pueden ayudar , y mil gracias a todos,


----------



## elgriego (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola el uruguayo,Esas lineas,a las que haces referencia ,se denominan retrazado,puede que aparescan ,porque esta muy alta la tension de screen,o quizas te esten faltando los 180v ,que alimentan al amplificador de video,es decir los tr o ci ,segun el caso, que estan en la placa del trc,una cosa que me gustaria saber ,antes de hacer mas sugerencias es que me cuentes si tenes las presentaciones en pantalla Osd!!

Saludos.


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 13, 2013)

hola gracias por responder ,lo que me di cuenta al seguir revisando es que siguen estando mal las tensiones el +B esta en los 165v cuando tiene que ser de 123v ,la tension del sintonizador de 33v en la pata 1 no esta y la tension de grilla es de 164v igual que el del +B , como si no regulara la tension , me di cuenta que el problema persiste por que recien se me apago solo como que se protegio pero por suerte no quemo nada , lo  preni otra vez y encendio lo mas bien , sobre lo que me preguntastes si tengo las presentaciones en pantalla en realidad cumple todas las funciones , gracias


----------



## elgriego (Ene 13, 2013)

Hola el uruguayo, Evidentemente la fuente esta embalada!!! , Otra cosa que modelo de tv ,o cual chassis usa,Asi te puedo guiar mejor mirando el plano.  Igualmente ,esos tv ,si son los que yo pienso ,en funcion del circuito de fuente que subieron,se alimenta con 145v,pero igualmente esa fuente es media traida de los pelos,te fijaste que el filtro de +b esta aislado por 250v,seguramente en stby debe tener unos picos bastante heavys jaja.

Pd Pero hay que averiguar porque no regula,ahora cuando tenes la pantalla azul ,es decir con el trc trabajando,el +b cuanto mide?

Pd2 165v? en las grillas o en los catodos?del trc,porque si tenes esa tension en los 180v ,(catodos del trc) significa que el flyback no esta trabajando.

Saludos.


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 14, 2013)

hola mi amigo el griego es un t.v mod rar2060m , con flayback FCV 2010E09A , tda 1771 w990c9815 - tda 1013 b g 14083 , - tda 9808 . 4126600 , . horizontal s52055n , si tengo esa tension en los catodos , gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

el griego , el chasis de ese tv es TX-91 y el diagrama esta aquí,por si deseas revisar o mirar el diagrama
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/tv-rca-modelo-rar2060m-solicito-diagrama-91008/


----------



## elgriego (Ene 14, 2013)

Ok Gracias su excelencia,me imaginaba que era ese chassis,como dije en un post anterior esa fuente ,en stby ,da unos picos ,de la gran siete ,sino que caso tiene,poner un filtro aislado a 250v ,cuando el +b es de 135v a140v,,bueno habria que preguntarle al ingeniero que lo diseño

Colega el uruguayo ,no me quedo claro,que voltage tenes ,en los 180v?180v o 165v.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

por eso hay que probarlo con una lampara ,siempre,sin carga explota los filtros
en la pagina 25 y 26 estan los tip donde verificar si la fuente esta alta,y cuando no enciende o se apaga ()


----------



## el uruguayo (Ene 14, 2013)

gracias el rey -julien te cuento que ya logre que encienda , pero no tiene imagen cuando le pongo el cable o un dvd , si tiene sonido , si muestra en pantalla los canales la hora pero se ve todo con lineas de retorno y el  +B  sigue siendo alto de 164v , vos que pensas sera el flayback , o tendre que seguir buscando , gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 14, 2013)

es la fuente ,en funcionamiento tiene que tener 145 volt ,con el tv apagado es mas alta la tencion, mucha tensión,
yo que vos le cambio todos los capasitores chicos de la fuente,de la parte primaria,también le cambiaría el filtro del amplificador de video (hay tiene que tener 180 volt) ,ese es un capacitor de unos 10 0 22 µf x 250 volt


----------



## El Comy (Mar 31, 2021)

Saludos para todos…
Tengo un RCA Chasis__CY-PH2529TOP y necesito saber si puedo remplazar el horizontal por alguno de estos:

No verdad no sé si esta será la falla del TV pero como tengo que viajar más de 25 km quiero ir lo más preparado posible para la reparación.
Gracias...



El Comy dijo:


> Tengo un RCA Chasis__CY-PH2529TOP y necesito saber si puedo remplazar el horizontal por alguno de estos:


¿Cuál me recomendarían y cómo lo mido con el multímtro para saber si está bueno?

Hice estas medidas…
*El J6810D en escala de diodo con punta:*
1).Roja en Base y Negra en Colector = 490
2).Roja en Base y Negra en Emisor = 290
3).Roja en Colector y Negra en Base = nada
4).Roja en Colector y Negra en Emisor = nada
5).Roja en Emisor y Negra en Base = .026
6).Roja en Emisor y Negra en Colector = 510

¿Está bueno, lo puedo usar cómo remplazo?

El *MD2001FX* en escala de diodo con punta:

Roja en Base y Negra en Colector = 507
Roja en Base y Negra en Emisor = 570
Roja en Colector y Negra en Base = nada
Roja en Colector y Negra en Emisor = nada
Roja en Emisor y Negra en Base = nada
Roja en Emisor y Negra en Colector = nada

*¿Está bueno, lo puedo usar cómo remplazo?*

El *2SC3886A *en escala de diodo con punta:
Roja en Base y Negra en Colector = 446
Roja en Base y Negra en Emisor = 559
Roja en Colector y Negra en Base = nada
Roja en Colector y Negra en Emisor = nada
Roja en Emisor y Negra en Base = nada
Roja en Emisor y Negra en Colector = nada
*¿Está bueno, lo puedo usar cómo remplazo?*

Saludos para todos...
Disculpen la insistencia pero necesito saber cual de estos horizontales me recomiendan para el remplazo en caso que sea necesario remplazarlo?


----------



## analogico (Abr 1, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Disculpen la insistencia pero necesito saber cual de estos horizontales me recomiendan para el remplazo en caso que sea necesario remplazarlo?


no, lo se, cual es el original?

tienes que fijarte en el dibujo del datashet, no todos son transistores solamente









y
el


----------



## El Comy (Abr 1, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> no, lo se, cual es el original?
> 
> tienes que fijarte en el dibujo del datashet, no todos son transistores solamente


Gracias por responder hermano, según diagrama el original es este:

Tengo este: 

Podría ser?


----------



## El Comy (Abr 20, 2021)

Saludos para todos, les cuento que mañana pretendo ir al Campo para revisar este RCA y quisiera aclarar algunas dudas…
Lo primero que debo hacer es medir voltaje en el filtro principal, si existiera caída del voltaje levanto el horizontal y vuelvo a medir?


----------



## analogico (Abr 20, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos, les cuento que mañana pretendo ir al Campo para revisar este RCA y quisiera aclarar algunas dudas…
> Lo primero que debo hacer es medir voltaje en el filtro principal, si existiera caída del voltaje levanto el horizontal y vuelvo a medir?


si sospechas del condensador , midelo, o cambialo


----------



## El Comy (Abr 21, 2021)

Les cueto que acabo de regresar, mucho trabajo con el transporte el día entero y no logré nada, jajajajajaaaa. El TV en standby + B tiene 140 vol, 167 vol en el filtro principal y 140 en el filtro grande del secundario. Al prenderlo por el mando hace el intento de prender, se apaga el led de stanby el flayback suena y el voltaje en el filtro grande del secundario baja a 94 vol, sube al valor inicial y cuando trata de prender vuelve a bajar, esto lo hace dos veces, no logra prender y deja de intentarlo.

Medí el Horizontal y creo está buen es el 2sd1555 en un momento me preocupó que pitara de base a emisor pero viendo el pdf tiene una resistencia entre estos pines, la lectura era 50 ohms y lo marca en ambos sentido.

¿Está bien esa lectura?


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 22, 2021)

Hola el comy, es una resistencia Shunt interna que poseen la mayoría de los transistores horizontales y si no la poseen internamente, la resistencia es colocada afuera en el circuito entre base y emisor así que es totalmente normal. Veo que el voltaje de +B en el secundario decae cuando intentas darle Power al TV. En este caso debemos hacer una prueba de rendimiento a la fuente de poder para determinar si la falla se encuentra por algún sobreconsumo en el circuito de salida horizontal o algún problema propio de la fuente. ¿Verificaste el condensador de 160V que filtra la tensión +B para el primario del Flyback?. Saludos


----------



## El Comy (Abr 24, 2021)

Saludo para todos…

Les cuento que sigo con el RCA roto pero la gran ventaja es que lo tengo en casa y ahora podemos trabajarlo con mayor facilidad. Solo espero la acostumbrada colaboración de ustedes para ver si logramos identificar y reparar la falla.

Muchas gracias de antemanos.


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2021)

Buenas tardes, revisa la fuente, condensadores electrolíticos, el que baje la tensión puede ser por un sobreconsumo en alguna zona de la TV pero también por fallo en la fuente principal.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 25, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, revisa la fuente, condensadores electrolíticos, el que baje la tensión puede ser por un sobreconsumo en alguna zona de la TV pero también por fallo en la fuente principal.


Voy a chequear los componentes de la fuente aunque no tengo cómo medir la capacidad de los filtros.

Tengo una duda, creo haber visto en internet que cortocircuitando dos pines de un conector que va en la placa se puede dar la orden de Power. ¿Estos pines serán los de la botonera frontal? O sea ¿Si hago un puente en estos pines sería como dar Power con el mando?

Lo pregunto porque me trajeron el TV pero no el Control Remoto, jajajaaaa


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 25, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Voy a chequear los componentes de la fuente aunque no tengo cómo medir la capacidad de los filtros.
> 
> Tengo una duda, creo haber visto en internet que cortocircuitando dos pines de un conector que va en la placa se puede dar la orden de Power. ¿Estos pines serán los de la botonera frontal? O sea ¿Si hago un puente en estos pines sería como dar Power con el mando?
> 
> Lo pregunto porque me trajeron el TV pero no el Control Remoto, jajajaaaa


¿No se puede encender la TV con P+ en el panel frontal? Pregunto porque no conozco ese TV.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 25, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> ¿No se puede encender la TV con P+ en el panel frontal? Pregunto porque no conozco ese TV.


Él prende por el Panel frontal pero la cinta es muy corta y lo que no quería es desmontar el panel frontal. Es que me recomendaron desconectar el +B del Flyback y medir el comportamiento de este voltaje en ESBY y luego del Power y cómo voy a tener la placa fuera del TV y distante de la botonera quería saber si hay una forma de dar la orden de power en estas condiciones.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 26, 2021)

Saludos para todos...
Les cuento que con +B desconectado del Flyback el TV prende bien y el voltaje de +B es estable...
¿Qué me recomiendan hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2021)

Cambiar TSH transistor de salida horizontal.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 26, 2021)

Me preocupa que la R457 de ABL que según digrama es de 1k se ve medio quemada, según colores(marron-negro-marron-oro) que es la que tiene el TV mide 100 ohms pero pero entre el negro y el segundo marron está semi oscurecida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2021)

Marrón negro marrón es 100 Ohms , para 1k sería marrón negro rojo


----------



## El Comy (Abr 26, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiar TSH transistor de salida horizontal.


Puedo probar con el 2SC5339?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marrón negro marrón es 100 Ohms , para 1k sería marrón negro rojo


Eso es lo que me preocupa, que el TV tiene 100 ohms y no 1k.
Este?
Podría conectar +B y desconectar el Yugo para ver si prende y descartar Yugo en corto?
Este es el que tiene el TV....
Creo que encontré la R404 en corto.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 26, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Creo que encontré la R404 en corto.


Falsa alarma, hay una bobina en paralelo con ella tal vez por eso pita el multímetro. La levanté y fuera mide 2.7 k.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 26, 2021)

Para evitar pérdida de tiempo en comprobaciones anoten...
Las resistencias *no* se ponen en corto ni bajan de valor, siempre que fallan o se abren o se suben de valor.

Ojo también al medir el transistor de líneas, entre colector y emisor es lógico que de corto por estar en paralelo al bobinado del transformador de líneas (flyback).

De momento la resistencia de ABL no debería influir en el encendido.
Y sí ese TV no ha sido reparado anteriormente la resistencia salió así de fábrica. A veces (muchas) hay discordancia entre esquema y circuito "real".
Lo que si es interesante es comprobar C 458 y D461 por si tienen fugas y provocan el recalentamiento de la resistencia.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 26, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> De momento la resistencia de ABL no debería influir en el encendido.


Es que vi en un video de Youtube donde el técnico afirmaba que cuando esa resistencia se quemaba era 100 % muestra de que el flyback estaba dañado, disculpe, no soy experto apenas me inicio en este mundo.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Ojo también al medir el transistor de líneas, entre colector y emisor es lógico que de corto por estar en paralelo al bobinado del transformador de líneas (flyback).


El horizontal lo medí fuera y creo que me mide bien, de emisor a colector me da la lectura del diodo interno y de colector a emisor infinito. Base con colector infinito pero de base a emisor pita y marca 50 ohms, el valor de la resistencia interna. Estoy bien, está bueno?


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Lo que si es interesante es comprobar C 458 y D461 por si tienen fugas y provocan el recalentamiento de la resistencia.


Remplacé C 458 (104) pero en D461 lo que tiene el TV es un zener.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 27, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Base con colector infinito pero de base a emisor pita y marca 50 ohms, el valor de la resistencia interna. Estoy bien, está bueno


Como te lo dije en un mensaje anterior, el transistor está bien. Ahora si ya quedó descartado el transistor, y si ya verificaste el yugo de deflexión, y sabiendo que la fuente de poder está funcionando, podríamos poner al flyback bajo sospecha. Eso sí, que hayas comprobado el circuito de salida vertical antes. Dios te bendiga.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 27, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Eso sí, que hayas comprobado el circuito de salida vertical antes.


¿Cómo compruebo esto solo remplazndo?


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 27, 2021)

Dependiendo del circuito empleado por el TV, podríamos desvincular la alimentación de alimentación del integrado vertical y si el TV arranca con su oscilación horizontal se debería de mostrar la línea horizontal en pantalla (esto debe no permanecer por mucho segundos porque coloca en riesgo el fósforo de la pantalla)y esto afirmaría que integrado vertical está malo pero desvincular la alimentación del vertical o propiamente remover el integrado vertical mayormente no significa que podamos tener la certeza de que vayamos a descartarlo al 100% ya que en la mayoría de TV actúa una protección conocida como V-guard o V-neck que se activa con ausencia de barrido vertical y por ende no podemos ver nada en pantalla porque se cancela la oscilación horizontal.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

Sería aquí:

Tambien podría aislar aquí?

En la imagen anterior me faltó marcar el ping 6 verdad?


Y suponiendo que no se active dicha protección debe prender con falla vertical (ralla horizontal) y de activarse la protección haría la misma falla que hace con vertical conectado?


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 28, 2021)

Exactamente. Sí no se activa alguna protección que ya te mencioné, debe aparecer una raya horizontal pero si hay protección para barrido vertical, la protección no permite que haya oscilación horizontal por orden del micro y se mantiene el TV en modo Standby. La mejor manera es tener un integrado vertical de prueba para sólo hacer un descarte de reemplazo y verificar directamente si el integrado vertical está averiado y active alguna protección sin embargo en TV Chino, cuando el vertical está dañado también puede darse el caso que se muestra un fondo gris en pantalla con algunos vestigios de franjas irregulares arcoirisadas así que son tantas los análisis visuales y técnicos a la hora de determinar una falla en el circuito de salida vertical. Depende mucho del tipo de circuito o chasis del tv.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

No encontré el original pero me dicen que el 78040 es igual y estoy esperando que traigan para comprar y probar.


moonwalker dijo:


> Exactamente. Sí no se activa alguna protección que ya te mencioné, debe aparecer una raya horizontal pero si hay protección para barrido vertical, la protección no permite que haya oscilación horizontal por orden del micro y se mantiene el TV en modo Standby.


Tengo una duda..
¿cuando desconecté +B del Flyback y el TV arrancó el vertical se quedó desconectado junto con el Flyback o trabajó?


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 28, 2021)

El LA78040, LA78041, LA78141 son reemplazos de ese integrado vertical. No había caído en cuenta de algo y es que el integrado vertical se alimenta de una tensión simétrica +/-14 desde la fuente y no desde el flyback. Ahora con el flyback desvinculado, la tensión debe ser aproximadamente lo estipulado por la fuente. El flyback es un sospechoso principal que aún no ha sido descartado.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> se alimenta de una tensión simétrica +/-14 desde la fuente y no desde el flyback.


Por eso hago la pregunta porque no se alimenta del Flyback, entonces está descartado verdad?


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 28, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> El LA78040, LA78041, LA78141 son reemplazos de ese integrado vertical. No había caído en cuenta de algo y es que el integrado vertical se alimenta de una tensión simétrica +/-14 desde la fuente y no desde el flyback. Ahora con el flyback desvinculado, la tensión debe ser aproximadamente lo estipulado por la fuente. El flyback es un sospechoso principal que aún no ha sido descartado.


A mi me da que todo este problema puede provenir del Flyback.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 28, 2021)

No del todo.. Tengo que observar en el diagrama para ver si hay una protección latente para V-guard pero para una prueba rápida trata de levantar los diodos que rectifican los +/-14V para el circuito vertical y enciendes el circuito. Trata de ver si hay oscilación horizontal


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Trata de ver si hay oscilación horizontal


Cómo verifico esto?
Linea horizontal?


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 28, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> No del todo.. Tengo que observar en el diagrama para ver si hay una protección latente para V-guard pero para una prueba rápida trata de levantar los diodos que rectifican los +/-14V para el circuito vertical y enciendes el circuito. Trata de ver si hay oscilación horizontal


¿La oscilación horizontal no se puede percibir si uno tiene un oido muy fino tratando de escuchar los 15.625 (para España) Hz si acercas el oido al transformador de lineas? Yo a veces he oido "pitar" el transformador, hasta recuerdo en otros tiempos cuando pasabas por una casa que tenían la TV puesta podía percibir la frecuencia horizontal si tenían el TV pegado a la ventana, desde la calle.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 28, 2021)

Cuando me referí a oscilación horizontal es cuando hay activación del flyback suministrando sus voltajes de salida y claro que sí colega la oscilación horizontal se puede percibir. Acerca de lo que hablo es de la cancelación de la oscilación horizontal en un gran número de tv cuando hay avería en el circuito de salida vertical por V-Guard o v-neck. Ya El Comy sólo le toca descartar el integrado vertical y por último el de mayor peso en sospecha: el flyback pero soy de los que no cambian un Flyback o un integrado de complejidad sin antes hacer un protocolo estricto por eso soy un poco "Morrocoy" con las asesorías así que paciencia El Comy jajajajajajaj. Saludos muchachos. 



Andrxx dijo:


> ¿La oscilación horizontal no se puede percibir si uno tiene un oido muy fino tratando de escuchar los 15.625 (para España) Hz si acercas el oido al transformador de lineas? Yo a veces he oido "pitar" el transformador, hasta recuerdo en otros tiempos cuando pasabas por una casa que tenían la TV puesta podía percibir la frecuencia horizontal si tenían el TV pegado a la ventana, desde la calle.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 28, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> con las asesorías así que paciencia El Comy jajajajajajaj. Saludos muchachos.


Mil gracias hermano, mañana en la mañana desconecto los diodos y comento. Ojalá y sea el vertical porque si es así entonces podremos darle solución al TV de lo contrario creo que será imposible adquirir un flyback para repararlo. Un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba....


----------



## El Comy (Abr 29, 2021)

Hermano hice la prueba y la falla continúa, primero desconecté el diodo positivo mal porque perdí el stby pero luego quité el correcto y al aplicar power volvió a stby el TB, creo que solo queda el flyback como sospechoso.


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 30, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Hermano hice la prueba y la falla continúa, primero desconecté el diodo positivo mal porque perdí el stby pero luego quité el correcto y al aplicar power volvió a stby el TB, creo que solo queda el flyback como sospechoso.


Ya con la fuente descartada, yugo de deflexión descartado y por lo menos descartado el integrado de salida vertical, podemos considerar que hay una falla con el flyback. Ahora colega buscaré aquí en el tema el diagrama de ese TV pero si puedes, envía el código de chasis del circuito y así nos ubicamos mejor para investigar si hay varias variantes del circuito. Saludos.


----------



## El Comy (Abr 30, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Ya con la fuente descartada, yugo de deflexión descartado y por lo menos descartado el integrado de salida vertical, podemos considerar que hay una falla con el flyback. Ahora colega buscaré aquí en el tema el diagrama de ese TV pero si puedes, envía el código de chasis del circuito y así nos ubicamos mejor para investigar si hay varias variantes del circuito. Saludos.


Ahora estoy en el trabajo, luego reviso con calma la placa para ver si encuentro el código del chasis. Este es el diagrama que estoy usando hay algunas cosas que no coinciden por ejemplo (no es el mismo horizontal, el diagrama habla de +-14 vol en el chopper pero la placa tiene escrito +-12) sin embargo creo que al vertical le están llegando -14(bien) pero en lugar de +14 creo llegan +16.


----------



## El Comy (May 7, 2021)

Saludos para todos...

¿si el flyback está bueno el filamento de la pantalla debe prender en stanby?


----------



## josco (May 7, 2021)

Si el tv esta en stand by, el filamento permanece apagado hasta que le das power debe encender.


----------



## Andrxx (May 7, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> 
> ¿si el flyback está bueno el filamento de la pantalla debe prender en stanby?


Buenas, el filamento del tubo solo trabaja cuando el TV está encendido, el filamento, si no me equivoco, se encarga de producir la tempera adecuada para calentar los cátodos y que realicen la correspondiente emisión electrónica.

Estoy mirando el esquema de la TV RCA y veo que la tensión de filamento (heater) proviene del pin 8 del transformador de líneas (flyback) a través de una resistencia de 1,5 ohm/2 w. El transformador puede estar funcionando en un devanado pero en otro fallar. Aunque tu problema, si no me equivoco es que la TV al encenderla entra en modo "protección" por lo que intuyo que algo "gordo" debe pasar para semejante comportamiento.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 7, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> 
> ¿si el flyback está bueno el filamento de la pantalla debe prender en stanby?


Pensándolo bien, si te pasa eso es que no, el transformador no está bien y hay alguna bobina en corto..pienso, nunca se me ha dado ni lo he oído.

Si es una duda, no, el tv en stand-by reduce (o corta dependiendo del modelo o marca) la tensión de Líneas (+B) por lo que es imposible que al filamento del tubo le llegue tensión. Así como también se "anula" la señal de el oscilador de Lineas.


----------



## El Comy (May 7, 2021)

Les pregunto porque en stby no prende el filamento y no sabía si era correcto esto, gracias por responder.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 7, 2021)

Claro, imagínate que le das a stand-by y se queda el tubo encendido. En principio no habría imagen pero se vería la pantalla iluminada, sobre todo con poca luz de ambiente.

A mí se me dio el caso de que en stand by no cortaba el audio, seguía oyéndose el canal pero con poco volumen.
En este caso si puede pasar porque el circuito de audio se alimenta directamente de la fuente de alimentación.
Me quedé con ganas de ver cual era el problema, porque se averió un módulo digital del que no hay repuesto.


----------



## moonwalker (May 8, 2021)

Como te han dicho los compañeros El comy, el filamento del tubo sólo enciende cuando el flyback está activo proveyendo el voltaje Heater de 4Vac aproximadamente para los cátodos. En modo Standby, jamás el circuito de salida horizontal estará activo así que el tubo no enciende de ninguna manera.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 2, 2021)

Saludos para todos...
Nuevamente abro el TV para hacer la prueba de consumo en la fuente con la lampara de 100 W conectada en el filtro +B y el +B desconectado del flyB, sucede que ahora tengo el +B desconectado y con la lámpara en serie a la alimentación. Ahora el TV (con +B desconectado) al ponerlo, la lámpara aumenta y disminuye la iluminación aproximadamente 3 veces, cuando lo hace, en cada vez, el voltaje +B baja y vuelve a los 120. Luego de la 3 ó 4 ta vez se estabiliza y la lámpara queda medio iluminada. ¿Esto es normal, o puede ser humedad por el tiempo que hace que no lo conecto? Otra cosa es que logro escuchar un silbido fino, eso es lo que llaman oscilación horizontal?


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 2, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Nuevamente abro el TV para hacer la prueba de consumo en la fuente con la lampara de 100 W conectada en el filtro +B y el +B desconectado del flyB, sucede que ahora tengo el +B desconectado y con la lámpara en serie a la alimentación. Ahora el TV (con +B desconectado) al ponerlo, la lámpara aumenta y disminuye la iluminación aproximadamente 3 veces, cuando lo hace, en cada vez, el voltaje +B baja y vuelve a los 120. Luego de la 3 ó 4 ta vez se estabiliza y la lámpara queda medio iluminada. ¿Esto es normal, o puede ser humedad por el tiempo que hace que no lo conecto? Otra cosa es que logro escuchar un silbido fino, eso es lo que llaman oscilación horizontal?



Hola el Comy. No te puedo dar una indicación afirmativa certera para el síntoma o comportamiento del filamento de la lámpara puesto que está en serie (tal vez sea muy confianzudo o algún error técnico) pero no uso bombillo serie para la reparación de TV. Ahora bien, si el flyback está desconectado de la fuente +B, el silbido no puede ser oscilación horizontal ya que el circuito de salida horizontal no está operando. Un silbido molesto se debe a varios factores por ejemplo muy común debido a falla con la capacitancia de los condensadores electrolíticos del secundario. El bombillo de 100W se emplea para TVs de 24" y más pero no por debajo de este número. Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 2, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola el Comy. No te puedo dar una indicación afirmativa certera para el síntoma o comportamiento del filamento de la lámpara puesto que está en serie (tal vez sea muy confianzudo o algún error técnico) pero no uso bombillo serie para la reparación de TV. Ahora bien, si el flyback está desconectado de la fuente +B, el silbido no puede ser oscilación horizontal ya que el circuito de salida horizontal no está operando. Un silbido molesto se debe a varios factores por ejemplo muy común debido a falla con la capacitancia de los condensadores electrolíticos del secundario. El bombillo de 100W se emplea para TVs de 24" y más pero no por debajo de este número. Saludos


¿Pudiera ser que el zumbido que escuche puede ser de la propia oscilación de la fuente conmutada?


----------



## El Comy (Ago 2, 2021)

Ahora el TV está peor porque cuando lo tapé hace aproximadamente mes y medio tenía la falla inicial (prendía stby pero al dar power volvía a stby) ahora ni a stby, jajajaaaa


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 3, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> ¿Pudiera ser que el zumbido que escuche puede ser de la propia oscilación de la fuente conmutada?


Exactamente puede ser también sin embargo si el zumbido se hace algo tedioso al oído ya no sería un síntoma común para la fuente de poder.


El Comy dijo:


> Ahora el TV está peor porque cuando lo tapé hace aproximadamente mes y medio tenía la falla inicial (prendía stby pero al dar power volvía a stby) ahora ni a stby, jajajaaaa



Jajajaj bienvenido al mundo del  boxeo con los TVs TRCs jajajaj. Para empezar debes verificar si hay tensión en el condensador gordo del primario, si lo hay entonces verificar la tensión de 5V para la memoria EPROM en pin 8. Saludos el El Comy, Andrxx y resto del foro.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 3, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Exactamente puede ser también sin embargo si el zumbido se hace algo tedioso al oído ya no sería un síntoma común para la fuente de poder.


En verdad es un sonido apenas perceptible, no creo que sea algo anormal.


moonwalker dijo:


> Para empezar debes verificar si hay tensión en el condensador gordo del primario


Este no lo medí porque fui directo al de +B y tenía 120 vol, asumo que el de la etapa primarie esté bien.


moonwalker dijo:


> verificar la tensión de 5V para la memoria EPROM en pin 8


esto no lo he hecho, mañana apoyándome de la luz del día chequeo y comento.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 6, 2021)

Saludos a todos, les cuento que hice la prueba con la lámpara conectad en +B y el flyback desconectado y al parecer la fuente trabaja bien. Lo digo porque la lámpara prende con muy buena luz y se mantiene estable, así como el +B con 120 vol DC. ¿Queda descartada la fuente y se confirma el corte en flyback?


----------



## Andrxx (Ago 6, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos a todos, les cuento que hice la prueba con la lámpara conectad en +B y el flyback desconectado y al parecer la fuente trabaja bien. Lo digo porque la lámpara prende con muy buena luz y se mantiene estable, así como el +B con 120 vol DC. ¿Queda descartada la fuente y se confirma el corte en flyback?


A mi eso me da a entender que debe de haber algún problema "gordo" (cortocircuito o similar) en la zona de horizontal o el flyback.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 6, 2021)

el uruguayo dijo:


> gracias amigos por responder la verdad que me esta dando mucho trabajo debe ser tambien falta de experiencia ya que este es mi primer año como reparador recien me recivi en diciembre y no tengo tanta experiencia como ustedes quizas para un service experimentado sea una falla rapida de descubrir pero a mi ya me lleva 5 dias y no puedo sacarla es mas me desconcierta , ayer descubri que el filamenta G2 de la grilla cuando lo enciendo no tiene tension  pero cuando intenta arrancar tiene 365v despues vuelve a 0v otra vez el colector del transistor del horizontal tiene 165v cuando intenta arrancar  baja a 132v y despues vueve a los 165v , bueno sigo luchando y comentando , GRACIAS


Calma, yo compré un RCA a válvulas roto y estuve 2 meses para hacerlo andar cuando tenía 15 años así que, persevera y llagaras a buen puerto. En el medio aprenderas mucho seguramente.


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 8, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos a todos, les cuento que hice la prueba con la lámpara conectad en +B y el flyback desconectado y al parecer la fuente trabaja bien. Lo digo porque la lámpara prende con muy buena luz y se mantiene estable, así como el +B con 120 vol DC. ¿Queda descartada la fuente y se confirma el corte en flyback?


Hola el Comy. La fuente podríamos decir a que está descartada, entonces el panorama apunta a algún daño en el circuito de salida horizontal. Ahora aquí intervienen varios componentes críticos como el flyback, la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión, el condensador de sintonía y condensadores de corrección para Este-Oeste así que antes de dar un diagnóstico contra flyback debemos comprobar antes los otros miembros de ese círculo tenebroso 😂😂 ya mencionados. Saludos


----------



## El Comy (Ago 8, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> la bobina horizontal del yugo de deflexión


Ésta creo que está descartada porque hace un tiempo la medí y estaba bien, además intenté prender el TV con las bobinas del yugo desconectadas y la falla continuaba.


moonwalker dijo:


> el condensador de sintonía y condensadores de corrección para Este-Oeste


¿Cuáles serían estos y cómo los chequeo?


----------



## unmonje (Ago 8, 2021)

Aunque divertido, el problema actual local ( en Argentina al menos), al tratar de reparar un TV analógico con fly-back es el siguiente :
1- Al menos localmente, la transmisión de Televisión analógica, está *formalmente* descontinuada, de manera que, de usarlo, será como monitor
  junto a un sintonizador digital que lo haga operativo, ante alguien que , por ejemplo, no pueda adquirir otro de hechura actual.
2- Repuesto. (Ya nadie se arriesgaría a ponerse a bobinar transformadores del tipo fly-back para un TV analógico, pues el mercado, está virtualmente disuelto, solo queda ver alguno que haya quedado olvidado en algún estante, de algún negocio de los pocos que aún quedan.
3-Los TV digitales, no suelen usar Fly-back.
4- Resta quitarle el fly-back a otro TV roto semejante, es decir desvestir un santo, para vestir otro. ¿Cual de los 2 arreglo y cual es la ganancia de material, me preguntaría ?
5 Así que solo seria bueno ponerlo a funcionar para por ejemplo, un circuito cerrado de TV analógico ó como antigüedad para coleccionista, digo esto, porque a mi me encantan las radios viejas a válvulas.
Saludos


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 8, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Ésta creo que está descartada porque hace un tiempo la medí y estaba bien, además intenté prender el TV con las bobinas del yugo desconectadas y la falla continuaba.
> 
> ¿Cuáles serían estos y cómo los chequeo?


El condensador de sintonía se encuentra entre Colector del transistor horizontal y GND y se reconoce por su gran tamaño generalmente de color rojo y su rango de capacitancia entre 6 nanos a 10 nanos (en TVs tipo Slim 15 nanos). Este condensador se mide con un capacimetro. Saludos


----------



## El Comy (Ago 9, 2021)

Sería éste:


Se puede medir en escala de continuidad del multímetro para ver si está en corte?
¿Al estar en paralelo con la bobina para medir continuidad debería levantarlo de la placa o al menos uno de sus terminales?


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 9, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Sería éste:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270338
> 
> Se puede medir en escala de continuidad del multímetro para ver si está en corte?
> ¿Al estar en paralelo con la bobina para medir continuidad debería levantarlo de la placa o al menos uno de sus terminales?


Mayormente te va a medir infinito porque es difícil que quede en corto. La bobina no está en paralelo al Condensador, fíjate que el transistor horizontal está de por medio con su emisor y colector. El condensador por lo menos lo mides si no está en corto pero mayormente diría que un 95% de los casos, fallan es por desvalorizarse en su capacitancia.
Por tanto debe medirse con un capacimetro. El condensador que señalaste es precisamente el de sintonía, y tiene una capacitancia de 7.2 nanos (7200 picos faradios). Saludos.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 10, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Por tanto debe medirse con un capacimetro.


Entendido hermano, el problema es que no tengo capacímetro y no conozco a nadie que tenga uno, tendré que remplazarlo para ver si tengo suerte. Jajajajajaaa


----------



## unmonje (Ago 10, 2021)

Capacímetro dijo ? Cualquier tiene un CI 555 y un tester (polímetro)  de aguja por ahí, ¿no?
(las cosas no venían en bandejas en el siglo 20 ó antes de )   
Los valores de resistencias RA y RB puede modificarlas para cambiar la frecuencia y la simetria de onda que debe ser al 50% , para mejor precisión en cada escala. (se resuelve con una llave de 2 vías)
El diodo es para proteger el instrumento de aguja y otros componentes por la --> contra-electromotriz


----------



## El Comy (Ago 10, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Capacímetro dijo ? Cualquier tiene un CI 555 y un tester (polímetro) de aguja por ahí, ¿no?


Gracias por el aporte hermano, pero acá no es fácil encontrar muchas cosas. Multímetro de aguja es raro encontrarlo (donde vivo) y si alguien lo tiene es más raro que lo preste, jajajajaaa. Sobre el 555, tuve uno que en verdad no sé cómo llegó a mis manos y lo utilice en un proyecto que me ayudaron a hacer aquí en el foro para controlar la dirección del giro del motor de mi lavadora y el tiempo de espera entre cada cambio de giro. De igual modo gracias por la recomendación, guardaré el esquema por si lograra encontrar un 555. Un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 10, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte hermano, pero acá no es fácil encontrar muchas cosas. Multímetro de aguja es raro encontrarlo (donde vivo) y si alguien lo tiene es más raro que lo preste, jajajajaaa. Sobre el 555, tuve uno que en verdad no sé cómo llegó a mis manos y lo utilice en un proyecto que me ayudaron a hacer aquí en el foro para controlar la dirección del giro del motor de mi lavadora y el tiempo de espera entre cada cambio de giro. De igual modo gracias por la recomendación, guardaré el esquema por si lograra encontrar un 555. Un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


Disculpe me usted, caballero , yo creí que usted, estaba de éste  lado, el lado aburrido de la isla, pero no tenía ni idea desde donde escribía !! 🥺😢 Abraso. Puse de aguja por si estaba en una selva pero el digital puede servir
Bueh, cambiando el ángulo del tema  ¿ que tiene que pueda oscilar a unos 1000 hrz por ahi, aunque sea a válvulas ? una radio, etc....cuente

USA humanitariamente, bien podría, como a quien se le cae  o le naufraga  en playa ajena, mandarles por allí , algun varquito viejo con digamos, 3 toneladas de material electrónico ¿no ? para navidad


----------



## El Comy (Ago 10, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Disculpe me usted, caballero , yo creí que usted, estaba de éste lado


No hay problemas, jajajaja...


unmonje dijo:


> ¿ que tiene que pueda oscilar a unos 1000 hrz por ahi, aunque sea a válvulas ? una radio, etc....cuente


Además de Cubano, tampoco soy profesional de la electrónica. Soy un informático apasionado por este mundo así que hay muchas cosas que tal vez no entienda a la primera y no sabría decirle si tengo algo que oscile a 1000 hrz, jajajaaa.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 10, 2021)

La red domiciliaria suele oscilar a 50 o 60 hertz segun el pais, si la rectifica con diodos puede obtener un "ripple" de el doble de frecuencia (100 o 120 segun el caso) Digo esto porque alguna vez hice un probador de capacitores con la tension de linea, pero si no sabe bien, mejor ni lo intente.
En las radios a válvulas viejas , casi cualquiera de ellas se podía poner a oscilar, en la banda de audio (20- 20.000 hrz) algunas hasta 100 mil hertz, lo que alcanzaría para medir un capacitor bastante bien. Pero es sabido que las válvulas termoiónicas trabajan con tensiones mayores y no es recomendable sean manipuladas por gente sin oficio y SIN DISYUNTOR ( no sé si me entiende)


----------



## El Comy (Ago 10, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> La red domiciliaria suele oscilar a 50 o 60 hertz segun el pais, si la rectifica con diodos puede obtener un "ripple" de el doble de frecuencia (100 o 120 segun el caso) Digo esto porque alguna vez hice un probador de capacitores con la tension de linea, pero si no sabe bien, mejor ni lo intente.
> En las radios a válvulas viejas , casi cualquiera de ellas se podía poner a oscilar, en la banda de audio (20- 20.000 hrz) algunas hasta 100 mil hertz, lo que alcanzaría para medir un capacitor bastante bien. Pero es sabido que las válvulas termoiónicas trabajan con tensiones mayores y no es recomendable sean manipuladas por gente sin oficio y SIN DISYUNTOR ( no sé si me entiende)


Entendido hermano, gracias por responder....


----------



## analogico (Ago 10, 2021)

El lm324 es mas facil de encontrar, el tester dt9205 usa un lm324 para el capacímetro


https://i.ibb.co/3rBQTWQ/Combo-DT9205-and-A.png


----------



## El Comy (Ago 10, 2021)

analogico dijo:


> el lm324 es mas facil de encontrar
> 
> el tester dt9205 usa un lm324 para el capacimetro
> 
> ...



LM324 si tengo, ahora mismo estoy intentando simular ese circuito en proteus para ver si logra hacer un PCB, pero no me sale, creo que pretendo hacer más de lo que puedo, jajajajajaa



analogico dijo:


> el tester dt9205 usa un lm324 para el capacimetro


Me podrían ayudar con el circuito y el PCB?🙄😟


----------



## unmonje (Ago 11, 2021)

ok, el circuito comienza en U1-D oscilador y termina en U1-B seguidor. La medición ¿ donde se hace ?  Yo creo saberlo, ¿usted lo sabe?
¿ La comparación es C4 contra  C3 ?
Mis primeros prototipos de PCB,  los hice en cartones perforados con punzón, así que no me diga que no tiene un cartón de leche o algo por ahí para hacerse una plaqueta, eh ?   yo tambien fui muy pobre  ponía los transistores o chips y los conectaba y soldaba en el cartón con resistencias y demas componentes. Era divertido y funcionaban.
Incluso años mas tardes, en una empresa que hacia controladores de motores estacionarios( generadores y cosas así) , durante un mes no conseguíamos PCBs y los hicimos de cartón. Después, se probaban , se calibraban y se sumergían en gabinetes inundados en resina epóxica  y santo remedio, nadie se enteraba, porque los motores vibran mucho y eso resolvía el tema vibración, ya que el controlador, iba atornillado a un lado del motor.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 11, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> medición ¿ donde se hace ?  Yo creo saberlo, ¿usted lo sabe?


No hermano no se. En cuanto a lo que me comentó sobre el PCB tiene razón, tengo algunas placas recicladas, sin cobre que uso como protoboard, podría montarlo ahí cuando logré entender el círculo y reunir los componentes. jajajaa


unmonje dijo:


> Mis primeros prototipos de PCB, los hice en cartones perforados con punzón


La idea de simularlo en proteus más que imprimir el PCB es precisamente lograr montar un circuito funcional y además entenderlo y diseñar la mejor ubicación de los componentes para luego montarlo en la realidad.


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 11, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> LM324 si tengo, ahora mismo estoy intentando simular ese circuito en proteus para ver si logra hacer un PCB, pero no me sale, creo que pretendo hacer más de lo que puedo, jajajajajaa
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270428
> 
> Me podrían ayudar con el circuito y el PCB?🙄😟





El Comy dijo:


> LM324 si tengo, ahora mismo estoy intentando simular ese circuito en proteus para ver si logra hacer un PCB, pero no me sale, creo que pretendo hacer más de lo que puedo, jajajajajaa
> Ver el archivo adjunto 270428
> 
> Me podrían ayudar con el circuito y el PCB?🙄😟


Hice un capacimetro precisamente para medir los condensadores con rango de 1 nano a 10nanos para abarcar precisamente estos condensadores de sintonía los cuales provocan fallas en el circuito de salida horizontal. Dispuse también la escala de 10nF a 1uF. Aun le debo al foro un tema (ya es la tercera vez que lo digo 😪) para presentar el circuito basado en temporizadores, osciladores, biestable, contador con sus displays de siete segmentos, un poco complejo el circuito pero lo hice con todo el corazón en un tiempo cuando experimentaba con integrados CMOS y TTL y que disponía de un tiempo bastante holgado. Es vital tener un capacimetro o circuito que haga la función semejante porque estos condensadores son muchas veces pasados por alto y por ende dolores de cabeza 😂😂. Saludos


----------



## unmonje (Ago 11, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> No hermano no se. En cuanto a lo que me comentó sobre el PCB tiene razón, tengo algunas placas recicladas, sin cobre que uso como protoboard, podría montarlo ahí cuando logré entender el círculo y reunir los componentes. jajajaa
> 
> La idea de simularlo en proteus más que imprimir el PCB es precisamente lograr montar un circuito funcional y además entenderlo y diseñar la mejor ubicación de los componentes para luego montarlo en la realidad.


Medir *capacitores* y *bobinas* adecuadamente ( el circuito que usted presenta podría medir ambos, con pocos cambios) , no es asunto fácil para el principiante, ni incluso para el avanzado, pero eso lo dejo a su criterio, solo lo decía para que lo sepa.
En los buenos medidores de capacitores y bobinas, no los de uso corriente, los ingenieros que los diseñan, intentan medir *solo* el componente CAPACITIVO y  NO el *resistivo puro*. Entonces le suelen agregan al circuito, una o mas etapas, para  restar  ese componente no deseado.
Para los equipos de baja frecuencia, ese factor NO es crítico puede ser incluso despreciable , pero si para el espectro de radio frecuencias puede ser determinante.
El circuito que usted presenta es para mi, la mejor versión *en su tipo*. Los capacímetros que solo miden la capacidad de carga (acumulación de electrones) , pueden mentir horriblemente , es decir que miden bien , pero luego en el circuito no se comportan como tal, fallan.
Así que, los que miden el comportamiento en frecuencia del componente a medir, sea capacitor o bobina,  para mi es el mas útil y seguro.
No tendía que decir que, medir la *reactancia capacitiva*, es lo mejor para quitar dudas , así un *medidor ESR* sería muy útil, sobre todo cuando de electrolíticos se trata pero no unicamente y finalmente un medidor de *aislación o de ruptura*.
Decía todo esto porque, en la cuarta etapa de su circuito, pareciera haber un restador de la componente resistiva del condensador bajo prueba.
Quiero decir que , para medir un capacitor con razonable presición, con las 3 primeras etapas bastaría y el capacitor bajo prueba sería C3 y no C4 a mi entender.
Usted pidió  ayuda y como lo que intenta hacer es un instrumento de medición , sería útil que leyera el ABC en ese área porque construir un instrumento es un capitulo aparte de la electrónica, donde todos llegamos para LLORAR, porque hacerlo bien es muy delicado si se quiere medir bien. De ahi que, solo hacer un PCB para* instrumentación* tiene TOMOS larguísmos de textos al respecto.
 Entiendo que usted debería leer un poco de ellos, para no fracasar y ponerse al corriente de la magnitud de la tarea.
Todos podemos hacer un TESTER, pero no TODOS podemos hacerlo bien, en los detalles de su construcción está la diferencia, por ejemplo, la *capacitancia e inductancia  parásita entre lineas* de circuito impreso es solo una. Ella nos obliga a acomodar los componentes de manera estratégica para evitar sin sabores.


----------



## El Comy (Ago 11, 2021)

Hola a todos…

Quiero preguntarles algo, estuve buscando en la red y encontré un video donde me dicen que en la base del transistor horizontal se puede medir si hay frecuencia con el multímetro en escala AC.

Esto es real, puedo hacerlo?


----------



## unmonje (Ago 11, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Hola a todos…
> 
> Quiero preguntarles algo, estuve buscando en la red y encontré un video donde me dicen que en la base del transistor horizontal se puede medir si hay frecuencia con el multímetro en escala AC.
> 
> Esto es real, puedo hacerlo?


Algunos tester con frecuencímetro podrían leer la base de ese transistor sin problemas, no en voltímetro AC de linea domiciliaria , raramente pasan de 200 o 500 hertz.
Tambien las puntas lógicas que son bastantes económicas, pero no te dicen la frecuencia sino si hay pulsos o no y si son rápidos o lentos.
La frecuencia a medir en estos casos ronda los 15625 hertz


----------



## El Comy (Ago 11, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Algunos tester con frecuencímetro podrían leer la base de ese transistor sin problemas, no en voltímetro AC de linea domiciliaria , raramente pasan de 200 o 500 hertz.
> Tambien las puntas lógicas que son bastantes económicas, pero no te dicen la frecuencia sino si hay pulsos o no y si son rápidos o lentos.
> La frecuencia a medir en estos casos ronda los 15625 hertz


Entendido hermano, gracias. Sucede que en el video hablan del multímetro con frecuencímetro y que si no lo tenía se podía medir en AC y debía marcar aproximadamente 0.9 ó 0.7 vol AC, pensé que era verdad pero de igual modo tuve miedo de fastidiar el multímetro por eso pregunté, jajajaajaja.


unmonje dijo:


> Usted pidió ayuda y como lo que intenta hacer es un instrumento de medición , sería útil que leyera el ABC en ese área porque construir un instrumento es un capitulo aparte de la electrónica, donde todos llegamos para LLORAR, porque hacerlo bien es muy delicado si se quiere medir bien. De ahi que, solo hacer un PCB para* instrumentación* tiene TOMOS larguísmos de textos al respecto.
> Entiendo que usted debería leer un poco de ellos, para no fracasar y ponerse al corriente de la magnitud de la tarea.
> Todos podemos hacer un TESTER, pero no TODOS podemos hacerlo bien, en los detalles de su construcción está la diferencia, por ejemplo, la *capacitancia e inductancia parásita entre lineas* de circuito impreso es solo una. Ella nos obliga a acomodar los componentes de manera estratégica para evitar sin sabores.


Creo que lo mejor será seguir buscando para ver si alguien puede medirme es condensador, que tiene escrito (1.5kv 113J). He buscado en mis componentes reciclados para ver si encontraba otro igual para remplazarlo pero no tengo ninguno.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 12, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Entendido hermano, gracias. Sucede que en el video hablan del multímetro con frecuencímetro y que si no lo tenía se podía medir en AC y debía marcar aproximadamente 0.9 ó 0.7 vol AC, pensé que era verdad pero de igual modo tuve miedo de fastidiar el multímetro por eso pregunté, jajajaajaja.
> 
> Creo que lo mejor será seguir buscando para ver si alguien puede medirme es condensador, que tiene escrito (1.5kv 113J). He buscado en mis componentes reciclados para ver si encontraba otro igual para remplazarlo pero no tengo ninguno.


Antes de nada, lo que debes probar es si tu capacitor tiene *fugas* por *tensión de ruptura*.
Nadie pone un capacitor de 1500 volt de aislación en un TV por diversión, porque son caros, muy caros comparado con uno de tensión común. La tiene difícil porque , aunque el capacitor mida bien, puede que no funcione si ya esta "pinchado"(ya se ha perforado su aislación de 1500 volt)
Recién me entero que es un capacitor de ese tipo, de alta tensión. Un capacímetro no le va a decir que está pinchado porque su tension de trabajo no supera los 12 volt. 
Respecto a medir con tester la entrada del salida horizontal, lo que le han dichjo es cierto. Afortunadamente las etapas de salida horizontal tienen muy a menudo un pequeño trafo que viene del exitador horizontal. Medir en el secundario suele ser seguro porque es de BAJA impedancia y soporta la carga del trafo.   La parte mala es que la medición es muy, muy, muy, empírica (también de dudoso valor)  Mis saludos a Wilson


----------



## El Comy (Ago 12, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Respecto a medir con tester la entrada del salida horizontal,


Hice esto, punta negra en tierra de la pantalla y roja en base del horizontal, escala AC del multímetro y cuando el TV hace por arrancar tengo lectura de 0.7 vol cuando entra a stby 0.00 vol.

¿Es correcto esto, tengo oscilación horizontal?


----------



## El Comy (Ago 12, 2021)

Aislé los pines 2,4 y 6 del vertical y la falla continúa quiere decir que este CI no es el del problema?


----------



## unmonje (Ago 12, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Aislé los pines 2,4 y 6 del vertical y la falla continúa quiere decir que este CI no es el del problema?


Yo apuesto que la salida vertical no es el problema.... levantaría el fly back y mediría devanado por devanado, para ver si se corresponden con los niveles de tensión para ver si alguno de ellos no se corresponde, en cuyo caso podria estar quemado aunque no abierto.
No sé cuanto leyo usted de TV, pero , al transformador *Fly-back* o transformador de *retrovuelo*, se lo llama de esa manera, por su particular forma de trabajar, comparado a los otros transformadores.
Basicamente  el salida horizontal es compleja porque no genera la tensión EAT directamente, sino que primero genera unos 600 volt a tranvez de un diodo llamado *Dumper*  y con esta tensión, recién se genera la EAT para el *chupete* pasando antes por el triplicador.
De manera que, si no tiene esos 600 volt , que se genera con el Diodo DUMPER, ya la salida horizontal no funciona seguro aunque el triplicador este perfecto. OJO con éste tema.
De paso si puede vea esto...--> -ESTO


----------



## El Comy (Oct 18, 2021)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que el RCA continúa con la falla aun, jajajajaaa no lo he podido reparar. Compré un flyback y quería que me comentaran si lo puedo poner en este TV la matrícula del flyback nuevo es (BSC24-01N4006EV) no les puedo dar la matrícula del roto porque no la tiene. He buscado el diagrama del nuevo en internet y no lo encuentro, si alguien me lo puede facilitar se lo agradecería mucho.

Esta foto es de la matrícula del nuevo:


Esta es una toma del flyback roto en la placa:


Espero me puedan ayudar, gracias...


----------



## unmonje (Oct 18, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que el RCA continúa con la falla aun, jajajajaaa no lo he podido reparar. Compré un flyback y quería que me comentaran si lo puedo poner en este TV la matrícula del flyback nuevo es (BSC24-01N4006EV) no les puedo dar la matrícula del roto porque no la tiene. He buscado el diagrama del nuevo en internet y no lo encuentro, si alguien me lo puede facilitar se lo agradecería mucho.
> 
> ...


*En el adjunto el circuito de su TV*
Para que el flyback que consiguió le sirva tiene que ser cercano a EXACTO, aunque en algunos casos, gente como mucho conocimiento y experiencia en ese tema, ha logrado cambiarlos haciendo le algunas POCAS adaptaciones, solo hay que saber QUE ES LO QUE SE TIENE ENTRE MANOS.- 

_El reemplazo directo del BSC25-0608    es el -->  bsc 25_-n0637 , con los demas, hay que pelear


----------



## El Comy (Oct 18, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> En el adjunto el circuito de su TV


Gracias hermano, voy a buscar el plano del BSC25-0608 que es el defectuoso para compararlo con el nuevo.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 18, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano, voy a buscar el plano del BSC25-0608 que es el defectuoso para compararlo con el nuevo.


En el PDF , está el plano de su FLY BACK... y todo el diagrama de la TV, en la ultima hoja.

En el adjunto, le dejo un circuito de un TV que SI usa el FLY BACK que usted consiguió, para que vea las diferencias....(mire bien)


----------



## El Comy (Oct 18, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> En el adjunto, le dejo un circuito de un TV que SI usa el FLY BACK que usted consiguió, para que vea las diferencias....(mire bien)


¿Entonces el que compré no me sirve?

Disculpe la cantidad de preguntas, sucede que soy informático y no electrónico, jajajaja
Según pude ver el flyback nuevo tiene el +B en pin 2 y el de mi TV en pin 4.

¿Estoy bien?


----------



## unmonje (Oct 18, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Entonces el que compré no me sirve?
> 
> Disculpe la cantidad de preguntas, sucede que soy informático y no electrónico, jajajaja


No me refería a que no le sirva, usted tendrá que ver si le sirve o no , analizando los circuitos de ambos TVs. ESa parte no la tenemos que hacer nosotros sino el que consulta, no es esto una escuela.


El Comy dijo:


> ¿Entonces el que compré no me sirve?
> 
> Disculpe la cantidad de preguntas, sucede que soy informático y no electrónico, jajajaja
> Según pude ver el flyback nuevo tiene el +B en pin 2 y el de mi TV en pin 4.
> ...


Todas esas adaptaciones , si se fueran a hacer, tendrá que evaluarlas usted una a una para ver SI CORRE EL RIESGO O NO...dado que si equivoca , se le va a quemar ( es bastante probable)


----------



## El Comy (Oct 18, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> No me refería a que no le sirva, usted tendrá que ver si le sirve o no , analizando los circuitos de ambos TVs. ESa parte no la tenemos que hacer nosotros sino el que consulta, no es esto una escuela.
> 
> Todas esas adaptaciones , si se fueran a hacer, tendrá que evaluarlas usted una a una para ver SI CORRE EL RIESGO O NO...dado que si equivoca , se le va a quemar ( es bastante probable)


Gracias hermano, entiendo bien lo que me dice. El flyback no lo pondría yo sino un profesional del ramo (táctico), solo que él me pidió buscar el plano para hacer las comparaciones y yo he estado estudiando el tema aunque no esté en una escuela, jajajaajaaa. Lo que más me preocupa es que el TV no es mío es de mis suegros y lograron reunir los $5000 del flyback con muchísimo sacrificio para arriesgarnos a perderlos. De igual modo muchas gracias, en realidad quería tener una idea para poder evaluar el trabajo del técnico y ayudarlo en caso de ser necesario.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 18, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano, entiendo bien lo que me dice. El flyback no lo pondría yo sino un profesional del ramo (táctico), solo que él me pidió buscar el plano para hacer las comparaciones y yo he estado estudiando el tema aunque no esté en una escuela, jajajaajaaa. Lo que más me preocupa es que el TV no es mío es de mis suegros y lograron reunir los $5000 del flyback con muchísimo sacrificio para arriesgarnos a perderlos. De igual modo muchas gracias, en realidad quería tener una idea para poder evaluar el trabajo del técnico y ayudarlo en caso de ser necesario.


Bueno, ya tiene ambos planos, para iniciar una evaluación por parte de un técnico aplomado...Exitos


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2021)

Saludos para todos...
¿Éste sará el diagrama del flyback que compré?








						BSC25-Z1003
					

baca Juga      kunci pintu dengan password     Cara Mengatasi IDM yang minta Serial Number terus     curahan hati, Belajar menjadi pil...




					elektrasolution.blogspot.com


----------



## unmonje (Oct 21, 2021)

Lo que me gusta es que según parece, tiene varias bobinas en del primario, para diferentes potencias o tamaños de tubos


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> Lo que me gusta es que según parece, tiene varias bobinas en del primario, para diferentes potencias o tamaños de tubos


Pero ese es el diagráma verdad, el del enlace?


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 21, 2021)

Buenas tardes, la sustitución de un flyback debe de ser realizada por un reemplazo exacto, en España antes estaba HR-DIEMEN que tenía equivalentes de casi todos los flybacks del mercado existentes antaño, un transformador de lineas o flyback no debe sustituirse a la ligera por otro porque el TV no podría funcionar correctamente o bien hasta causar daños. Siempre es conveniente tomar nota de la referencia del transformador original y luego a partir de ahí buscar uno que sea equivalente exacto. En el esquema que he visto páginas atrás aparece marcado como "bsc25-0608", buscando en google parece ser que ese flyback es muy dificil de encontrar en la actualidad.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 21, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes, la sustitución de un flyback debe de ser realizada por un reemplazo exacto, en España antes estaba HR-DIEMEN que tenía equivalentes de casi todos los flybacks del mercado existentes antaño, un transformador de lineas o flyback no debe sustituirse a la ligera por otro porque el TV no podría funcionar correctamente o bien hasta causar daños. Siempre es conveniente tomar nota de la referencia del transformador original y luego a partir de ahí buscar uno que sea equivalente exacto. En el esquema que he visto páginas atrás aparece marcado como "bsc25-0608", buscando en google parece ser que ese flyback es muy dificil de encontrar en la actualidad.


Gracias por responder, lo que pasa es que acá en Cuba, donde vivo ese es el único que aparece por eso debemos adaptar si se puede.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 24, 2021)

Saludos para todos…

Les cuento que hice el cambio de flyback sin ninguna adaptación y todo bien, sólo algunos ajustes de ancho y posición de pantalla por el menú oculto del TV y reparación completada (espero), jajajaaa


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que hice el cambio de flyback sin ninguna adaptación y todo bien, sólo algunos ajustes de ancho y posición de pantalla por el menú oculto del TV y reparación completada (espero), jajajaaa


!Felicitaciones caro Don EL Comy , eres sin dudas algun un honbre de mucha suerte , y ojalá tu suerte sea muy duradoura (vida longa )!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 25, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Felicitaciones caro Don EL Comy , eres sin dudas algun un honbre de mucha suerte , y ojalá tu suerte sea muy duradoura (vida longa )!
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


Gracias hermano....
Saludos para todos…

Bueno, creo que podemos dar por corregida la falla inicial de este TV. El mismo se protegía al arrancar por razón de alto consumo provocado por el flyback defectuoso. La solución final consistió en remplazar el flyback con serie (BSC 25-N0870) por el flyback (BSC-25Z1003A ó BSC24-01N4006EV) puesto que no se encontró el remplazo exacto. El flyback nuevo trae escrita las dos matrículas que cité anterior mente.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda y orientación, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba…


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Gracias hermano....
> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Bueno, creo que podemos dar por corregida la falla inicial de este TV. El mismo se protegía al arrancar por razón de alto consumo provocado por el flyback defectuoso. La solución final consistió en remplazar el flyback con serie (BSC 25-N0870) por el flyback (BSC-25Z1003A ó BSC24-01N4006EV) puesto que no se encontró el remplazo exacto. El flyback nuevo trae escrita las dos matrículas que cité anterior mente.
> ...


Ejelente información para quedarse registrada en lo tema : "Fallas Tipicas Resueltas en Televisores" .
!Saludos!


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 25, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos…
> 
> Les cuento que hice el cambio de flyback sin ninguna adaptación y todo bien, sólo algunos ajustes de ancho y posición de pantalla por el menú oculto del TV y reparación completada (espero), jajajaaa


Enhorabuena, yo intuía que podrían ser más o menos equivalentes por el parecido en la "matrícula". Aparte de todo, quédate con lo que has aprendido y experimentado que sin duda te servirá para reparaciones futuras.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 25, 2021)

Saludos…

Les pido me comenten sobre esta falla, el tv luego del cambio de flybak trabajó perfectamente aproximadamente 4 horas, lo desconecté y al ponerlo hoy sobre las 1:00 pm prendió con audio pero sin imagen:

Lo dejé trabajando porque sentí un sonido como de humedad y a medida que calentaba mejoraba la imagen:


Lo mantuve trabajando y mejoró por completo. ¿Cuál puede ser la casusa?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 25, 2021)

Bueno , quizaz realmente sea un excesso de humidad  interna al equipo de TV y como la  humidad es altamente  enemiga de las altas tensiones debido a las fugas de alta tensión que "roban" los KiloVolts para masa o tierra.
Te recomendo altamente a limpiar bien lo vidrio del tubo de inmagen a la redonda del chupetón de alta tensión.
Debes tanbien chequear la limpieza de las conecciones del alta tensión del "Screen" y "Foco".
En una sala bien escura es possible veer las fugas de alta tensión por meo de minusculas descarga electricas de color azur o viño ( tanbien conocido como "efecto corona" ) y sentir lo olor de ozonio .
!Suerte!


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 26, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Saludos…
> 
> Les pido me comenten sobre esta falla, el tv luego del cambio de flybak trabajó perfectamente aproximadamente 4 horas, lo desconecté y al ponerlo hoy sobre las 1:00 pm prendió con audio pero sin imagen:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273263
> ...


A mi me huele a condensadores de filtro bajos en capacidad los cuales, al calentarse, van recuperándola, haciendo que alguna tensión recupere valores normales. Observo la imagen ¿en negativo?.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2021)

En negativo o desfasada por la línea vertical rojiza que se ve a la derecha.
Yo revisaría los filtros.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 26, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> A mi me huele a condensadores de filtro bajos en capacidad los cuales,


Este condensador lo remplacé porque el que tenía se veía muy deteriorado (oxidada casi podrida la pata positiva), solo que lo remplacé por uno reciclado que puede no estar muy bueno.

¿Él podría ser la causa de la falla?

El TV está trabajando bien pero si se mantiene desconectado por algún tiempo vuelve a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2021)

Veo que es la línea de los +200.
Sí, puede ser, he reparado algún Nokia que por falta de filtrado en el +200 se veía pobre de color y con un efecto parecido a doble imagen.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 26, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Este condensador lo remplacé porque el que tenía se veía muy deteriorado (oxidada casi podrida la pata positiva), solo que lo remplacé por uno reciclado que puede no estar muy bueno.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273301
> ¿Él podría ser la causa de la falla?
> 
> El TV está trabajando bien pero si se mantiene desconectado por algún tiempo vuelve a hacer lo mismo.


Cuando dices que está trabajando bien... ¿desaparece el efecto imagen negativa en la pantalla? ¿O ese fallo persiste?


----------



## El Comy (Oct 26, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Cuando dices que está trabajando bien... ¿desaparece el efecto imagen negativa en la pantalla? ¿O ese fallo persiste?


Desaparece el efecto imagen negativa en la pantalla, me dicen que sólo le queda algo de llovizna incluso con señal RCA (descodificador digital).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Este condensador lo remplacé porque el que tenía se veía muy deteriorado (oxidada casi podrida la pata positiva), solo que lo remplacé por uno reciclado que puede no estar muy bueno.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 273301
> ¿Él podría ser la causa de la falla?
> 
> El TV está trabajando bien pero si se mantiene desconectado por algún tiempo vuelve a hacer lo mismo.


!Tipico sintoma de capacitor electrolictico malo , lo gran problema es identifical cual es y canbiarlo por otro Nuevo!


----------



## El Comy (Oct 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Veo que es la línea de los +200.
> Sí, puede ser, he reparado algún Nokia que por falta de filtrado en el +200 se veía pobre de color y con un efecto parecido a doble imagen.


Saludos...

Quiero aclarar una duda sobre este condensador, en el diagrama muestra un filtro de 10uf a 250 vol pero si mal no recuerdo este TV tenía desde un inicio 4.7 uf a 250 vol.
¿Podría poner uno de 10 uf?

Les pregunto porque creo que no tengo en mis cosas otro de 4.7 uf pero de 10 uf sí.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 28, 2021)

Buenas.
Sí, uno de 10uF va bien, lo importante es que se mantengan los 250V.


----------



## El Comy (Oct 28, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas.
> Sí, uno de 10uF va bien, lo importante es que se mantengan los 250V.


Gracias hermano.


----------



## moonwalker (Oct 28, 2021)

Hola el Comy. Bueno también podría darse una sugerencia extra luego del cambio de los condensadores y aún siga la falla. En muchos TVs TRCs cuando la imagen va "aclareando" gradualmente hasta obtenerse bien, el problema podría radicar en dos cosas: 

1- El socket o zócalo base del cañón de la pantalla está sulfatado. Con el tiempo la base metálica que conecta el amplificador de vídeo, Heater, G2 y Focus con la pantalla, se sulfata causando un falso contacto parcial entre el circuito y el cañón causando una imagen oscura intermitente y desenfocada. Lo más sano sería cambiar el socket por uno nuevo o en su defecto por uno en buen estado. No está demás verificar el cable de G2 o screen que no esté podrido en la punta causando una falla similar.

2- El terminal de alto Voltaje metálico del flyback oxidado o con corrosión. Algunas veces el terminal MAT se encuentra tan oxidado que no hay un contacto apropiado entre él y la abertura de la pantalla por lo que ocasionaría una imagen oscura y desenfocada que con el pasar de los segundos o unos dos minutos se corrige. 

Que sigas teniendo éxito con el TV y sabiduría de Dios para ti. Saludos 🤗


----------



## El Comy (Oct 29, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola el Comy. Bueno también podría darse una sugerencia extra luego del cambio de los condensadores y aún siga la falla. En muchos TVs TRCs cuando la imagen va "aclareando" gradualmente hasta obtenerse bien, el problema podría radicar en dos cosas:
> 
> 1- El socket o zócalo base del cañón de la pantalla está sulfatado. Con el tiempo la base metálica que conecta el amplificador de vídeo, Heater, G2 y Focus con la pantalla, se sulfata causando un falso contacto parcial entre el circuito y el cañón causando una imagen oscura intermitente y desenfocada. Lo más sano sería cambiar el socket por uno nuevo o en su defecto por uno en buen estado. No está demás verificar el cable de G2 o screen que no esté podrido en la punta causando una falla similar.
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias hermano....


----------



## El Comy (Nov 7, 2021)

Saludos para todos...
Quiero preguntarles si un diodo HER204 puede ser remplazado por uno IN5408?
Disculpen, no he podido subir la hoja de datos de los diodos.




__





						(PDF) HER204 Datasheet - HIGH EFFICIENCY RECTIFIER
					

HER204 Hoja de datos, HER204 datasheet, GOOD-ARK Electronics - HIGH EFFICIENCY RECTIFIER, Hoja Técnica, HER204 pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es
				







__





						(PDF) IN5408 Datasheet - 3.0 AMPS. SILICON RECTIFIERS
					

IN5408 Hoja de datos, IN5408 datasheet, Jinan Gude Electronic Device - 3.0 AMPS. SILICON RECTIFIERS, Hoja Técnica, IN5408 pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2021)

.



NO, porque es un Fast Recovery


----------



## El Comy (Nov 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> NO, porque es un Fast Recovery


Gracias por responder hermano, veré si tengo algun otro compatible.
Este me puede servir?




__





						(PDF) RU4Y Datasheet - Fast-Recovery Rectifier Diodes
					

RU4Y Hoja de datos, RU4Y datasheet, Sanken electric - Fast-Recovery Rectifier Diodes, Hoja Técnica, RU4Y pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es
				



¿O este?




__





						(PDF) UF540 Datasheet - (UF530 - UF550) ULTRA FAST RECOVERY RECTIFIER
					

UF540 Hoja de datos, UF540 datasheet, Microsemi Corporation - (UF530 - UF550) ULTRA FAST RECOVERY RECTIFIER, Hoja Técnica, UF540 pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es
				



El HER204 dañado es el que va del transformador chopper con los +14 vol al vertical de un TV.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> NO, porque es un Fast Recovery


¿Cuál es el Fast Recovery el (HER204)?


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el Fast Recovery el (HER204)?


Que te dice la datasheet?


El Comy si tenes ambas datasheet las lees y solito te das cuenta, estas preguntando hasta si te podes tirar un gas !!!


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 7, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el Fast Recovery el (HER204)?


Diodo de recuperación rápida, ultra rápidos en pasar de polarización directa a inversa. No se puede sustituir con cualquier diodo común porque básicamente, los diodos "normales" son lentos, en comparación con estos.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Que te dice la datasheet?
> 
> 
> El Comy si tenes ambas datasheet las lees y solito te das cuenta, estas preguntando hasta si te podes tirar un gas !!!


Disculpe hermano, no soy profesional de la electrónica ni muy ducho en el Ingles. Llevo rato mirando los dos datasheet que tengo y en verdad no veo el Fast Recovery en ninguno de los dos. Sin embargo continuando mi búsqueda encontré un RU4Y en el que si vie el Fast Recovery y en el UF540 pero no sé si puedo ponerlo uno de ellos en lugar de HER204. Podría usted decirme por favor.
Este me sirve verdad?




__





						(PDF) UF540 Datasheet - (UF530 - UF550) ULTRA FAST RECOVERY RECTIFIER
					

UF540 Hoja de datos, UF540 datasheet, Microsemi Corporation - (UF530 - UF550) ULTRA FAST RECOVERY RECTIFIER, Hoja Técnica, UF540 pdf, dataark, wiki, arduino, regulador, amplificador, circuito, Distribuidor




					www.datasheet.es


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ejelente información para quedarse registrada en lo tema : "Fallas Tipicas Resueltas en Televisores" .
> !Saludos!


No estaria mal, pero ésta es una falla de la cual fue resuelta en el foro, y por ende no lleva el formateo del post citado...



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Te recomendo altamente a limpiar bien lo vidrio del tubo de inmagen a la redonda del chupetón de alta tensión


En ésto debo aclarar unos puntos;
Antes de la limpieza debes descargar el tubo (obviamente con todo desenchufado).
Ésto hay varias maneras, pero la rapida es conectar un cable a la masa del tubo (un tornillo de sujecion, o el cable desnudo que conecta a la masa del chasis) y en la otra punta un destornillador aislado (de esos que se usan en electricidad, con aislacion de 1000V, que solo se ve el metal en la punta, nada mas), y con cuidado, y sin romper, introducirlo en el chupetito (el coso de goma que lleva el cable al tubo), y hacer contacto con la parte metalida de éste.
Vas a escuchar un ruido fuerte, consiguiendo descargar el tubo (puedes dejarlo conectado hasta que se descargue por completo, ya que con un solo toque no siempre se descarga).

Otra cosa, es que la limpieza SOLO se debe hacer alrededor del chupete, y NO tocar la parte negra del resto del tubo.
Ésta parte negra, es parte de la placa que forma el condensador (si, el CRT/TRC, Tubo de Rayos Catódicos, es un condensador gigante).


PD: Y no, no la tengo contigo @Daniel Lopes , jajaja


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 7, 2021)

El Comy dijo:


> Disculpe hermano, no soy profesional de la electrónica ni muy ducho en el Ingles. Llevo rato mirando los dos datasheet que tengo y en verdad no veo el Fast Recovery en ninguno de los dos. Sin embargo continuando mi búsqueda encontré un RU4Y en el que si vie el Fast Recovery y en el UF540 pero no sé si puedo ponerlo uno de ellos en lugar de HER204. Podría usted decirme por favor.
> Este me sirve verdad?
> 
> 
> ...


Te sirve como diodo rectificador fast recovery el FR154. No está demás verificar antes de colocar el diodo que no haya cortocircuito en el circuito integrado vertical justamente en el pin donde llegan los +14V. Verificar bien esto.


----------



## J2C (Nov 7, 2021)

.

*Mode OFF Topic ON*




El Comy dijo:


> Disculpe hermano, no soy profesional de la electrónica ni muy ducho en el Ingles. Llevo rato mirando los dos datasheet que tengo y en verdad no veo el Fast Recovery en ninguno de los dos. Sin embargo continuando mi búsqueda encontré un RU4Y en el que si vie el Fast Recovery y en el UF540 pero no sé si puedo ponerlo uno de ellos en lugar de HER204. Podría usted decirme por favor.
> Este me sirve verdad?
> 
> 
> ...



@El Comy siempre estás disculpado y te aclaro que yo tampoco soy profesional de la electrónica y estoy menos ducho que tu con la lengua del Tio Sam.


Tu no eres newbie en el Foro, hace ya más de 3 años que entras y si bien no estás ducho con el inglés te comento que hay diccionarios en línea y *San Google Traductor* (haz click) que traducirá todo por ti, incluso te puedo agregar mas algo que yo utilizo siempre cuando la información está en cualquier idioma de los usados en el Planeta Tierra y es el dichoso *Google* (haz click) que al realizar una búsqueda y pulso click sobre una pagina que me interesa y la misma está en cualquier idioma me ofrece traducirla al castellano, es una configuración que yo tengo realizada por defecto (default) y sanseacabó !!!.




Mira, soy técnico electrónico recibido a los 18 años cuando los transistores aún usaban pañales, de esto hace ya 47 años. Trabaje durante 28 años continuos en empresas de radio y telecomunicaciones siendo los primeros 10 años técnico raso y luego durante 18 años encargado/jefe como lo quieras llamar. 

Mi país tuvo una gran crisis en el año 2002 y yo me quedé sin trabajo con casi 50 años de edad siéndome imposible reinsertarme laboralmente. Qué hacer en esa situación?, bueno debí  reinventarme y dado que sabía usar y tenía un tester/multímetro y soldador, comencé hace 19 años a realizar reparaciones electrónicas.

Incluso mi país a pesar de no sufrir un bloqueo como ustedes tuvo y aún tiene problemas que complican la importación de componentes e incluso muchos de mis clientes me traen a reparar tv's con 30 o más años de los cuales hay muchos componentes que no se consiguen por que han sido discontinuados en su fabricación.
*Como salir de este problema?*, y tenlo presente para tu situación asi no tendras necesidad de preguntar en el Foro si podes evacuar un gas (disculpa la analogía, no es algo contra ti sino que es algo genérico contra la comodidad de los manitas, etc).

*Mi problema lo solucioné así:*
a-) Hice un listado de los componentes semiconductores  que tengo en las placas de scrap/abandonadas/irreparables/etc.
b-) Busque por internet las datasheet's de todos ellos y las guarde en un disco rígido usado como archivo, puede ser el de una PC de escritorio, de una Notebook, o un disco removible que se conecta por USB a las computadoras.
c-) Pregunto en los comercios más cercanos a mi domicilio si tienen el componente que necesito y si no lo tienen les preguntó cuales tienen en stock. A veces el componente que necesito lo consigo en una casa de repuestos electronicos de *Río Gallegos* pero ir a comprarlo le resultaría muy antieconómico al cliente por que esa casa de repuestos me queda a nada más y nada menos que 2.100 KM de distancia apenas 3 horas de viaje en avión para ir y otro tanto para regresar a mi "*Buenos Aires* Querido".
d-) Con la lista de los componentes que consigo cerca de mi domicilio busque y baje las datasheet's de ellos al mismo disco rígido que use en el paso "b"

e-) Cuando empiezo a reparar algo y me aparece un problema trato de conseguir dicho componente en los comercios cercanos, sino lo tienen comienzo a analizar las datasheet's de lo que consigo y de lo recuperado.

f-) Asi trabajo y llevo 19 años haciendolo, aprendiendo y queriendo seguir aprendiendo. 




Volviendo a los posteos #144, #145, #146 y a este:​


El Comy dijo:


> Saludos para todos...
> Quiero preguntarles si un diodo HER204 puede ser remplazado por uno IN5408?
> Disculpen, no he podido subir la hoja de datos de los diodos.
> 
> ...



Te muestro la característica que posee el HER204 y no el 1N5408, solo copie y marque en la datasheet del HER204 lo que no encontraras en el 1N5408:

​
Tu has dicho hace tiempo que tu ámbito de conocimientos es la informática y realmente en todo lo relacionado con la informática/computación se usan hasta órdenes/comando en inglés.

Como ya te he dicho varias veces dado que te gustan las reparaciones electrónicas ponle un poco de *onda*/*ganas* para aprender, nadie nace sabiendo y solo se superan las personas que invierten parte de su tiempo en estudiar y/o investigar. Los más jóvenes como tú (y lo se por que tengo 4 hijos/as de entre 34 y 40 años)  se piensan que entran a un Foro y preguntan algo que otra persona les respondera al instante y se desentienden que el resto del mundo necesita trabajar para poder comer/vivir y *no es así*.



Te lo resumo, cuando estas en tu casa en vez de mirar televisión, o películas o videos por internet usa el tiempo para hacerte tu biblioteca de la manera que te comente al comienzo como solucione mi problema para poder trabajar y subsistir.

El resto de las cosas como:

No soy electrónico,
Vivo en Cuba y por el bloqueo,
etcétera

Son *SOLO EXCUSAS TONTAS* !!!

Por que:
Si sabes usar una computadora o teléfono celular y ....​Seas lo que seas tienes estudios que te han enseñado a analizar textos,
Vivas donde vivas en el Planeta Tierra, .....
Al tener acceso a Internet puedes conseguir la información para salir del pozo.



Por eso te insisto:
*PONLE ONDA y MUCHAS GANAS*​

Salu2.-

*Mode OFF Topic OFF*


.


----------



## El Comy (Nov 7, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> *PONLE ONDA y MUCHAS GANAS*


Muchas gracias por la reflexión, enseñanza y el tiempo que me ha dedicado hermano, usted tiene toda la razón, un fuerte abrazo desde Cuba.


----------

